
Ask HN: Good tech blogs to read - dhruvrrp
I recently started reading again and I was looking for some good tech blogs to read. I tried Mashable&#x2F;Gizmodo&#x2F;zdnet but their junk to good read ratio is really high. I&#x27;m looking for something more like the old new thing [1], but I&#x27;ve come to really enjoy.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;oldnewthing&#x2F;
======
kilimchoi
Here you go, [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
marmot777
Here's some good ones:

* [http://joelonsoftware.com/](http://joelonsoftware.com/)

* [https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

* [http://joelonsoftware.com/](http://joelonsoftware.com/)

* [http://martinfowler.com/](http://martinfowler.com/)

* [http://www.hanselman.com/](http://www.hanselman.com/)

* [https://www.grahamcluley.com/](https://www.grahamcluley.com/)

~~~
fazkan
You added joelonsoftware twice, if I were you I would add it one more time,
just to show how important it is....

~~~
marmot777
sorry i copied and pasted those from a text file. It was a mistake.

------
qwertyuiop924
The man, the myth, the legend Steve Yegge's blog(s) are worth reading if you
haven't yet:

[https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/blog-
rants](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/blog-rants)

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/)

Armin Ronacher's blog is also excellent:

[http://lucumr.pocoo.org](http://lucumr.pocoo.org)

For the Schemer, or the compiler hacker, Andy Wingo's blog is fantastic

[http://wingolog.org](http://wingolog.org)

For insights into debugging, kernels, and debugging kernels, Bredan Gregg's
blog is fantastic.

[http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/index.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/index.html)

Finally, I wish to list a non-blog: and unblog, or perhaps the remnants of a
blog once passed. This is an archive of John Carmack's .plan between 1996, and
about 2005.

[https://github.com/ESWAT/john-carmack-plan-
archive](https://github.com/ESWAT/john-carmack-plan-archive)

It is still a fascinating read.

------
bbotond
A very good one if you are interested in (mostly .NET-based) application
architecture is Jimmy Bogard's blog on Los Techies:

[https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/](https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/)

Some great posts:

[https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2016/06/13/10-lessons-
fro...](https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2016/06/13/10-lessons-from-a-long-
running-ddd-project-part-1/)

[https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2016/06/20/10-lessons-
fro...](https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2016/06/20/10-lessons-from-a-long-
running-ddd-project-part-2/)

[https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2012/10/08/favor-query-
ob...](https://lostechies.com/jimmybogard/2012/10/08/favor-query-objects-over-
repositories/)

------
akulbe
It surprises me that no one has suggested Patrick McKenzie's (patio11 here on
HN) blog.

 _So much_ value there.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/)

~~~
akulbe
For that matter, there is a lot of great stuff in just reading his comments on
the threads here on HN.

------
HealthyTree
A few that I follow on a semi-regular basis:

[https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com](https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com)

[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com)

[http://techblog.netflix.com](http://techblog.netflix.com)

[http://www.natpryce.com](http://www.natpryce.com)

[https://8thlight.com/blog/](https://8thlight.com/blog/)

[https://www.percona.com/blog/](https://www.percona.com/blog/)

[https://www.smashingmagazine.com](https://www.smashingmagazine.com)

[http://blog.crisp.se/author/henrikkniberg](http://blog.crisp.se/author/henrikkniberg)

[https://m.signalvnoise.com](https://m.signalvnoise.com)

[https://dannorth.net/blog/](https://dannorth.net/blog/)

[https://codeascraft.com](https://codeascraft.com)

------
sumodirjo
Also this one : [https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-blogs)

------
animeshk
Kilimchoi's link is a great repository! If you want some more good blogs and
you tube channels to follow, take a look at my collection here..

[http://searchtrack.co/viewproject/203/good-tech-blogs-to-
fol...](http://searchtrack.co/viewproject/203/good-tech-blogs-to-
follow?rc=120594565rcXCEQyvinJylCn%26source=socialquo)

------
Analemma_
It would help to clarify what you mean by "tech blog". "Tech" encompasses a
lot, and most blogs (aggregators aside) are single-issue or few-issue because
most people are knowledgeable about only a few things. What specifically are
you looking for?

------
afarrell
I've never seen a Julia Evans post that wasn't super informative.
[http://jvns.ca/](http://jvns.ca/)

------
thaiphanvevo
I'm a pretty big fan of Scott Hanselman!

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/)

------
icebraining
I don't know any blog quite like Raymond's, but the more technical ones I like
are:

Jan-Piet Mens (mostly protocols and IoT) -
[http://jpmens.net/](http://jpmens.net/)

Absorptions (Oona Räisänen's excellent hacking around signals of all kinds) -
[http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/)

------
santoshmaharshi
It's a community blog, news for nerds, stuff that matters :).

[http://slashdot.org](http://slashdot.org)
[http://techdirt.com](http://techdirt.com) \- for techno legal matters.
[http://techmmeme.com](http://techmmeme.com) \- aggregator of blogs & news
sits.

~~~
mcrump
It's [http://techmeme.com/](http://techmeme.com/)

------
probinso
Jeremy Kun's blog is exceptional

------
archagon
The Procedural World blog — about the development of a complex procedural-
generation-centric engine and development tool — is quite a read:
[http://procworld.blogspot.com](http://procworld.blogspot.com)

------
roryisok
Jeff Atwoods codinghorror.com is good. Rarely updated though.

------
testingalert
[http://testingalert.com/api-testing/api-manual/](http://testingalert.com/api-
testing/api-manual/)

